# Am I mad? Don't answer that - I am!



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Peter,

Sorry to bother you again - I had my second scan today to try and determine when EC should be. My first scan on Wednesday showed 8 follicles, so stupidly I relaxed and was so releived as last july i had a cycle - got 13 eggs and none fertilised. So we decided we'd use our last two vials of frozen testicular sperm this time around...... so I wanted a reasonable number of eggs to justify this.

This morning's scan, turned out more horrible - yet another blip (I seem to get them at different stages in each cycle!). Three out of the eight follies have grown quite a bit and a fourth is 14mm, the other four are quite small > 12mm. So I've been told that I'm only likely to get 3 good eggs (possibly a fourth from the 14mm) but am going for EC on Monday - as they think its too risky to try and let get the others to grow more and wait until Tuesday, as the larger ones will go past their best.

Now my dilemma - I have decided not to abandon - to go for it and use only one vial of sperm.

Do you think I'm being stupid only using the one vial (we're doing ICSI). I trust its possible that if that one vial doesn't have any viable sperm that they would then be able to thaw the other vial ....... but that it's not necessary to do this unless really needed?

Do you think we have a real chance of getting any embryo's. I have had embryo's on earlier cycles - about 50/50 fertilisation rate or 40/60.... but I've just lost my confidence after last time.

Sorry, babbled again, not sure If I've made any sense.

A very scared and sad 'young' lady 

Sue


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Sue MJ said:


> Peter,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again - I had my second scan today to try and determine when EC should be. My first scan on Wednesday showed 8 follicles, so stupidly I relaxed and was so releived as last july i had a cycle - got 13 eggs and none fertilised. So we decided we'd use our last two vials of frozen testicular sperm this time around...... so I wanted a reasonable number of eggs to justify this.
> 
> ...


----------

